# bidding new construction exterior



## rocky1979 (Oct 20, 2007)

i recently sprayer an exterior, house is 3,500 square feet costum house, pretty big house, i bid it at 2400, one coat on hardy and assumed one coat on trim, being both primed. The home owner told me light green on body but when they had bought it, it was medium which i had to put to coats plus on windows and corner boards, i also did an awning that was about 15*20 and three sides in front with cabot stain for shingles I used 25 gallons of exterior paint on the house. Is this a reasonable bid, i dont think i coulda bid it any lower, the custemer is acting as if was to much, no contract but need to get paid, didnt charge for extra coats of trim. anyways could you give me an idea if im bidding to low , also have interior to do 14,000 sq feet of wall space valted ceiling 9-14 ft already primed one color no trim (prefinished), no idea what to bid at, dont want to lowball. thanks for any responce!:blink:


----------



## Mopaint (Oct 17, 2007)

*exterior bid*

I would have bide 4k for exterior. Interior 6000 (No Trim) All prices with paint and labor. That's in Utah.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

rocky1979 said:


> anyways could you give me an idea if im bidding to low


are you sure you _really_ want to know?


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

rocky1979 said:


> no contract but need to get paid, didnt charge for extra coats of trim


no contract?
didn't charge for extra coats?

I need a moment


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

#1) somebody will always think you are too high
#2) if nobody thinks you are too high, you way too low and will be out of business soon...and just a tip on that, you can go broke quicker and with much less work by just sitting on the couch watching cartoons


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

rocky1979 said:


> ...no contract but need to get paid, didnt charge for extra coats of trim. anyways could you give me an idea if im bidding to low...


ut ohhh.....

Yeah it sounds as if you came up with this "bid" after the work was done
...and w/o a contract
Don't do that anymore...either one

H/Os are almost never happy with a price _after_ the work is done...they almost _always_ think it is going to be hundreds or thousands less than it ends up being...even when you clearly state an hourly wage

It is much better to give a price first

...and have a contract signed

So, if that's true, you are not bidding anything, sounds like there's not even a verbal on hourly or anything, just try and get the money...or as much as you can

If you don't get all you want, consider the "loss" tuition to the contractor's school of hard knocks and never do a job this way again


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

*forgot bud*



slickshift said:


> #1) somebody will always think you are too high
> #2) if nobody thinks you are too high, you way too low and will be out of business soon...and just a tip on that, you can go broke quicker and with much less work by just sitting on the couch watching cartoons


Slickshift has it right.
But he forgot the bud.
At least from the couch you won't end up with material obligations to pay.

Stay home 'til the price goes up and you can earn reasonable money.
Do charity work if you get bored.
Fishing is always a good option!
r


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Tmrrptr said:


> Slickshift
> Fishing is always a good option!:thumbup:
> r


Agreed!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

> If you don't get all you want, consider the "loss" tuition to the contractor's school of hard knocks and never do a job this way again


 Hey don't feel bad, I have been there. I bet this experience will be in the back of your mind on your next bid.


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

hi guys i am new to this site, but not to painting!!!!
ive been doing this for about 15 yrs....a 3500sf house @$2,400 is extremely cheap... ur charging less then 70c psf???thats not enough to pay 14yr olds to complete job not forgetting ur xtras...i wonder why im losing so much bussiness....i would have charged atleast $10,000!!!!!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum dincoa.


----------



## Ken S. (Apr 18, 2007)

The right price for the job would be covering your costs of material, your labor expense, your business' overhead expense(completely) and a reasonable % of the job as profit for the business.

I would need to see the project(photos) to give a "bid", but it would be my bid, and may be useless for your painting business.


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

honestly guys the 6,000 bid on 14,000 sf is totally ridiculous..... for 1400sf maybe but 14,000 sf are u kidding that would be my allowance for materials...that job for two finish coats is worth atleast 40,000 here in ny/ct area!!!!


----------



## RobM (Oct 24, 2007)

I agree--you're cutting yourself off at the knees with prices that low. It sounds like you're working on your own for cash, and that's fine but not if you're not pricing properly. I want you to subtract the cost of those 25 gallons and any other materials you purchased from that $2400, and then divide what's left by how many hours you spent on this job. If the number you get is any less than what you could be making flipping burgers without any of these other stresses, you're in bad shape.

My advice would be to immediately start charging more and start looking the part of a professional painter: dress in whites, get a business name with a business card, get a magnet or some decals for your vehicle. At least then the clients you attract will not be the ones willing to do anything to save a buck. Most importantly, figure out all of your costs so you know how much to charge an hour, and learn how to estimate properly. 

Speaking of estimating properly, are any of you guys members of the PDCA? I attended one of their seminars last Thursday and I wanted to know some other people's experience with them. Good? Bad? Are their resources worth the seemingly exorbitant prices? The representative claimed they have a very extensive and detailed estimating guide. I checked the brochure and it costs $150. Thoughts?


----------



## roebare (Mar 21, 2010)

*bidding 14000 SF Interior*

Job: 14000 SF new smooth rock no trim
Production Rate 200 SF/ Hr = 70 Hrs. X 2 coats = 140 Hours
Mobilization and Breakdown 6 working days crew of 3 painters @ 3 Hrs/Day = 18 Hours
156 Hours x $25.84/Hour labor cost including Burden(insurance, payroll related expenses) = $4,031.00 - Labor Cost
14000 SF/ 250 SF Gallon = 56 gallons/cost x 2 coats = 112 gallons x $27.60/gallon (cost of material marked up 20%) = $3,091.20 - Materials Cost
Sundries - 10% materials(more for residential) = $309.00
$7,431.20 = Labor/Materials /Sundries
18 % Overhead - $1,337.61
_________________________________________________________________
$8,768.81 - Gross Cost
30% Margin (divide the gross cost by 100% minus the the desired margin to get your bid price)

8,768.81/(1.00-.30) .70 = $12,526.97 - My Bid Price

Check - $12,526.87 x 30% = $3,758.06 profit margin

$12,526.87 - $3,758.06 = $8,768.81(your gross cost number)

You should check your labor costs, insurance costs, overhead, etc. to modify the above to fit your business. Also, 30% margin may not work for a smaller company. It is very important to know your costs before you take on a job. Never take on a job without a clear written agreement that is signed and thoroughly understood by the customer.work inspector/check writer.
Does $12,525 get the job?


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow, I don't know what the prices are in your town but for a 3500 sq ft I would charge no less than $4500 for that exterior here in Canada, $8500 for interior no less than that. Dude... Don't even bother bidding the 14000 sq ft house, stay at home and relax, something else would come, go on EI... Don't make your competition hate you more... At least you should have competitive prices, you have insane prices, with that money I don't even pee on those walls.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

AztecPainting said:


> Wow, I don't know what the prices are in your town but for a 3500 sq ft I would charge no less than $4500 for that exterior here in Canada, $8500 for interior no less than that. Dude... Don't even bother bidding the 14000 sq ft house, stay at home and relax, something else would come, go on EI... Don't make your competition hate you more... At least you should have competitive prices, you have insane prices, with that money I don't even pee on those walls.


You get EI as a contractor? 

I need to get some paperwork in order.......


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

AztecPainting said:


> Wow, I don't know what the prices are in your town but for a 3500 sq ft I would charge no less than $4500 for that exterior here in Canada, $8500 for interior no less than that. Dude... Don't even bother bidding the 14000 sq ft house, stay at home and relax, something else would come, go on EI... Don't make your competition hate you more... At least you should have competitive prices, *you have insane prices, with that money I don't even pee on those walls.*


:thumbup:


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

AztecPainting said:


> Wow, I don't know what the prices are in your town but for a 3500 sq ft I would charge no less than $4500 for that exterior here in Canada, $8500 for interior no less than that. Dude... Don't even bother bidding the 14000 sq ft house, stay at home and relax, something else would come, go on EI... Don't make your competition hate you more... At least you should have competitive prices, you have insane prices, with that money I don't even pee on those walls.


More than I make atm, cause I don't have control over what I get paid, subbing's a


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

BC_Painter said:


> You get EI as a contractor?
> 
> I need to get some paperwork in order.......


I've never applied for it... But the new Canada action plan has it this year for a self employed, that means if you have a company you can still apply for it... I feel embarrassed just to walk into the building to apply for it and look at the bunch of junkies around at the same building collecting EI or welfare... I have too much pride for that kind of stuff, but yes you can if you really want.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

AztecPainting said:


> I've never applied for it... But the new Canada action plan has it this year for a self employed, that means if you have a company you can still apply for it... I feel embarrassed just to walk into the building to apply for it and look at the bunch of junkies around at the same building collecting EI or welfare... I have too much pride for that kind of stuff, but yes you can if you really want.


For the most part we wouldn't qualify for EI as most people would.

The Fairness for the Self-Employed Act will extend maternity, parental, adoption, medical and compassionate-care benefits to self-employed workers.
Read more: http://www.cbc.ca/canada/story/2009/11/03/benefits-self-employed003.html#ixzz0inUHUzHZ

So lack of work where you'd normall get laid off = no dice 
​


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Just a friendly reminder. Check the dates on the threads you are hauling off the shelf. Theres been some necroposting going on lately by noobs. Posts from 3 years ago and members who are no longer with us. 

I guess in retrospect we can see that the OP's pricing didnt work. He was never heard from again. The 14k sf house must have done him in.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Maybe a Canadian sub forum in in order ....eh?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I guess in retrospect we can see that the OP's pricing didnt work. He was never heard from again. The 14k sf house must have done him in.


If he struggled with losing on the exterior no doubt he lost on the interior.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

slickshift said:


> #2) if nobody thinks you are too high, you way too low and will be out of business soon...and just a tip on that, you can go broke quicker and with much less work by just sitting on the couch watching cartoons



I have told this to so many people in the last six months or so. I can be broke and sit at home, I will be damned if I am gonna be dog tired and broke.


----------

